# Do I have itch in my tank?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello guys,I just noticed that my clown loaches have a lot of small white spots on them and my pleco has a white spot on his eye. None of my other fish seem to have it I have cichlids,tetras and rainbows.Is it itch?What should I do?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Need pictures to tell for sure.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

sounds like it could be, but need pics to be sure. If it is ick, some things that help are raising the temp a little and adding some aquarium salt.

Ick medication can be quite costly especially for larger tanks. If you have a smaller tank you can set up as a hospital tank it can make it much cheaper medication wise and helps quarantine the fish.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ick*

i dont think clown loaches will be able to handle the salt .
best to remove them to a hospital tank , raise temp iim not sure what the best ich meds are out there .i believe loaches are prone to ick.
hope that helps a little 
cheers


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Toms is right

CL's are prone to ich

Check this link

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=16721


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for your quick replies.If I move my clown loaches to a smaller tank. Do I need to do anything to my 90g where they were originally.I mean do I need to apply any meds there just to make sure everything is safe because I read that the parasites become visible as white spots only when they have been attached to the fish for a while.So even if they are not currently visible they still might be in the tank and hook onto other fish.Maybe a water change can help since the chlorine is a disinfectant in safe amounts .Hopefully the rest of the fish have strong enough metabolism to fight it off.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Ive read that ick is in every tank but its only visible/problem when a fishes natural defenses can't fight it off, such as water parameters aren't good enough and stuff like that.

Personally I would treat the main tank a little bit just to be safe but concentrate on the fish in the hospital tank.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> Thanks for your quick replies.If I move my clown loaches to a smaller tank. Do I need to do anything to my 90g where they were originally.I mean do I need to apply any meds there just to make sure everything is safe because I read that the parasites become visible as white spots only when they have been attached to the fish for a while.So even if they are not currently visible they still might be in the tank and hook onto other fish.Maybe a water change can help since the chlorine is a disinfectant in safe amounts .Hopefully the rest of the fish have strong enough metabolism to fight it off.


You need to treat the main tank because you now have Ich in that tank.

The Clown Loaches are usually the first fish to show signs if Ich however its only a matter of time before all the fish will have Ich. I suggest you slowly raise the temperature of the tank to 86 degrees and add aquarium salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water. If you choose to use meds I only use a product called QuIck Cure. It used to be made by Aquarium Products however I think its now made by Mardel. You only need one drop per gallon compared to some of the other meds where you need ten times as much.

Whatever you decide you need to start right away before the fish become overwhelmed with the Ich parasite.

Never use water that has not been dechlorinated. You'll not only kill the beneficial bacteria in your tank and filter but you could also kill the fish.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

If I start using aquarium salt, will all of my fish handle it? I have serpae tetras, redeye tetras,black skirt tetras, rainbowfish,kribensis a big pleco, gourami, clown loaches, and 2 severums.If I buy the med do I need to remove the carbon from the filter and will it kill my plants?

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> If I start using aquarium salt, will all of my fish handle it? I have serpae tetras, redeye tetras,black skirt tetras, rainbowfish,kribensis a big pleco, gourami, clown loaches, and 2 severums.If I buy the med do I need to remove the carbon from the filter and will it kill my plants?
> 
> Thanks


Your fish will be fine at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water however your plants may not survive.

You may want to go with the QuIck-Cure and raise the temperature to 82 degrees to speed up the process. Since you have Tetras in your tank I would use the half dose of one drop per 2 gallons of water. Do a 25% water change every day before adding another dose and don't stop until at least 2 or 3 days after you see the last dot on your clowns.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I went and bought the Ich-Attack by Kordon it said it was 100% safe for scaleless fish and plants.The instructions don't require water change before every use just the removal of the carbon from the filter.Has anyone had any experience with it because it is quite pricey considering it will only last me for 10 days on my 90g.Maybe I would have to go and buy aquarium salt after all.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> I went and bought the Ich-Attack by Kordon it said it was 100% safe for scaleless fish and plants.The instructions don't require water change before every use just the removal of the carbon from the filter.Has anyone had any experience with it because it is quite pricey considering it will only last me for 10 days on my 90g.Maybe I would have to go and buy aquarium salt after all.


I tried the Kordon Ich-Attack because it was organic however it didn't work for me and it was ten times more expensive than QuICK Cure. I purchased my QuICK Cure from MOPS and I think they have free shipping right now.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/quick-cure-p-1478.html

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/m...s+Quick-Cure+Parasite+Treatment+(3+4oz.).html

http://www.amazon.com/Mardel-Quick-Cure-Aquarium-Treatment-4-Ounce/dp/B000255MSS
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is the link to the MOPS free shipping offer:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42617
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is it safe to use on scaless fish and plants??


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> Is it safe to use on scaless fish and plants??


I used it on 9 clown loaches in a planted tank without any problems.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

How much of it is used per dose because amazon sells a 4oz bottle that takes care of 2000g. Also I read that garlic is good to feed to help fish fight off the diesease, what is your opinion on that?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> How much of it is used per dose because amazon sells a 4oz bottle that takes care of 2000g. Also I read that garlic is good to feed to help fish fight off the diesease, what is your opinion on that?


One drop per gallon is a full dose but since you have tetras in your tank you should dose at half which is one drop per 2 gallons.

You should order from MOPS instead of Amazon. No Duty and Brokerage Fees since they are in Canada.

Garlic is good to stimulate the immune system however Ich is a parasite and not a disease. You have to treat the tank and not the fish in this case.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ich generally has issues surviving in a tank over 82F. Increase the temp to 84F for a week and preform regular water changes along with dosing chemicals.

The best solution would be to isolate the afflicted fish and treat them in a secondary tank whilst still treating the DT.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

The problem is that my heater is set to 31 C but cannot warm the water to more than 25C(77F) or at least that's what my thermometer is showing. I'm assuming big Al's wouldn't sell Quick-cure because it contains some chemical that can cause cancer or whatever, so I have to order online which means I have to wait and expose my tanks to ick even longer


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> The problem is that my heater is set to 31 C but cannot warm the water to more than 25C or at least that's what my thermometer is showing.


What wattage of heater are you using in your 90 gallon tank?
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd add a secondary heater, or a new one all together if that's the case. I +1 Y2K's question? A 90gallon should have a (I think, or at least I would use) a 300watt heater if not 2 200W's (one at each end). Big tanks need more heat. I have a 350W on my 220gallon and I don't think it's hot enough, but it's got a constant of 79F on it.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would probably want a 500 watt for a 220 gal. I use a 300 watt on my 90 and it seems good.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I have an eheim 300 watt heater and the thermometer is on the opposite side of the tank


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> Yes I have an eheim 300 watt heater and the thermometer is on the opposite side of the tank


Sounds like you have the right heater for your size tank.

Have you started treating the tank with meds?
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, currently on the second day of treatment using ich-attack by Kordon on both the QT and the main tank.So far I'm not sure if there are any results.On the Kordon website it says the treatment may take weeks which is complete bs it means I have to spend 100-150 bucks on meds. I might have to order the quickCure eventually,because I've read a lot of positive reviews about it.Do any of the fish/pet stores carry quick cure or is it only available online.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> Yes, currently on the second day of treatment using ich-attack by Kordon on both the QT and the main tank.So far I'm not sure if there are any results.On the Kordon website it says the treatment may take weeks which is complete bs it means I have to spend 100-150 bucks on meds. I might have to order the quickCure eventually,because I've read a lot of positive reviews about it.Do any of the fish/pet stores carry quick cure or is it only available online.


That med is useless. it's their all natural gimmick

Rid ich by Kordon is the one that works.

I'd personally stick to what Paul has suggested he's been through it and is sharing knowledge from experience. Or the link I posted which is pretty much the same method Paul has suggested.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

+1 to Kordon Rid ich.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> +1 to Kordon Rid ich.


The only problem I have with Rid Ich is that 4 oz treats only 240 gallons compared to QuICK Cure where 4 oz treats 2000 gallons and they cost the same.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, so if I buy the 118 ml bottle of QuickCure from MOPS would it be enough to cure my 90g if not can you give me the usual dosage for this med.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

From what I found online @ http://www.petmountain.com/product/...-fast-relief-for-ick-protozoan-parasites.html

FOR TETRA: Add 1 drop per 2 gallons daily. FOR MARINE FISH: Add 1 drop per gallon daily in a bare aquarium. Replace carbon 24 hours after last treatment. Maximum dosage: 3 daily treatments.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

how much is one drop? If it's 1ml a bottle will only last me for 3-4 treatments since my tank is 90g.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> how much is one drop? If it's 1ml a bottle will only last me for 3-4 treatments since my tank is 90g.


Its one drop per gallon and the 4 oz bottle says it will treat 2000 gallons therefore there is 2000 drops in each bottle.

Because you have tetras you only use 1 drop per 2 gallons of water therefore your bottle will treat 4000 gallons of water.

Since you have a 90 gallon tank you should be able to treat your tank 44.44 times with one bottle of QuICK Cure.
--
Paul


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Where should I get the 4oz bottle.MOPS has the small 118ml only.Should I order it from Amazon?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mitko1994 said:


> Where should I get the 4oz bottle.MOPS has the small 118ml only.Should I order it from Amazon?


4 oz = 118 ml. Order it from MOPS ASAP before its too late.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well the other site I gave you was another option to order it from as well. Also, the cap will most likely have a small funnel drop top, so you'll be able to count the drops no issue.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I ordered the medication,deos it require daily water changes?


----------

